# Western New York Herpetological Society Reptile Show



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

This Sunday at the Hearthstone Manor

Western New York Herpetological Society - Home

I'll be there all day! Hope to see you there.

Aaron Handzlik 
Aaron's Frog Farm


----------



## sean823 (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi Aaron,

What will you have available at the show? I purchased a pair of azureus from you at last years show.

Sean


----------



## Roadrunner (Mar 6, 2004)

I should have a few mint terribilis a few yellow terribilis and a bunch of azureus and possibly a breeding pair and a red basti. I think that`s about it.


----------

